# Alternativen zu Fliegenbindematerial aus "Alltagsgegenstaenden"



## BigEarn (21. Dezember 2008)

Da ich mich mehr und mehr mit dem Fliegenbinden beschaeftige und die Anschaffung von Bindematerial mit der Zeit ganz schoen ins Geld geht, dachte ich, ich eroeffne mal einen Tread in dem Boardies ihre preiswerten Alternativen zu den Materialien aus dem Fachhandel vorstellen koennen. Ob es jetzt Materialien aus dem Haushalt sind, oder guenstig zu beschaffende Gegenstaende     aus dem Bastelladen, Baumarkt, Textilhandel etc. ist dabei voellig egal.

Habe bis jetzt ganz gute erfahrungen mit Pinselborsten als Schwanzmaterial fuer Nymphen gemacht und selbige auch zum Binden von Wingcases genutzt. Mit den 2 Malerpinseln komme ich wohl noch Jahre aus. 


Ebenfalls gut und guenstig ist Organzaband aus dem Textilfachhandel (Meterware), welches sich als Fluegelmaterial missbrauchen laesst. Einzelne ausgeloeste Organzafasern benutze ich u.a. als Fluegelmaterial fuer Spinner.

Ansonsten habe ich natuerlich einiges an Federmaterial, z.B. Straussenfedern, deutlich guenstiger in den Bastelecken einiger fachfremder Geschaefte gefunden.

Waere schoen, wenn alle hier einmal ihre alternativen Materialien samt Anwendungsgebiet vorstellen koennten, so dass wir eine kleine Sammlung zusammenbekommen. Bilder von Beispielen waeren natuerlich besonders klasse #6


----------



## testo (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Alternativen zu Fliegenbindematerial aus "Alltagsgegenstaenden"*

...und zur entlastung der umwelt kannste auch trash-flys binden.
das haben wir mal auf nem trash-fly contest gemacht ;-)


----------



## Clouserfan (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Alternativen zu Fliegenbindematerial aus "Alltagsgegenstaenden"*

Hier in Deutschland gibts Bastelläden die haben Marabu in den verschiedensten Farben für die Hälfte vom Preis. Das gleiche gilt für Hahn und Henne -Federn. Pfauenfedern gibts als Dekoartikel in den 1000kleineDinge-Läden für 50 Cent. Achja bunt glitzernde Perlen aus dem Bastelladen für Bodyglas-Nymphen. Im OBI gibts Creativecken in denen gibts Cheniledraht, gut geeignet für große Streamer. Bunte Staubwedel als synth. Hairwings usw.
Aber ob es in New Zealand sowas in der Form gibt, mußt Du selber herausfinden.
Stopfenkette von Waschbecken und Badewanne für Kugelkettenaugen.Gibts beim Klemptner des Vertrauens oder bei Eisenkarl Aber das ist ja ein alter Hut. Gibts  übrigens in unterschiedl. Durchmessern und dadurch Gewichten.
Bindegarn kaufe ich nur im Nähladen, der ist dort auch billiger und hat die selbe Qualität.
Als einfache Beschwerung für Nymphen nehme ich Bleischrote, einen Tropfen Sekundenkleber und auf den Haken geklemmt.

Grüße aus Deutschland


----------



## fisherman93 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Alternativen zu Fliegenbindematerial aus "Alltagsgegenstaenden"*

Als Bindegarn kann man auch Zwirn nehmen.
Für Schwänzchen, Flügel usw. die Hundehaare der Nachbartöle.


----------



## ich fang dich (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Alternativen zu Fliegenbindematerial aus "Alltagsgegenstaenden"*

Ich habe gute Erfahrungen gemacht mit holographischem Geschenkband!
einfach länglichen Streamerhaken den dann mit ein bischen Wolle ausm 1 € Shop umwinden... dadrüber dann von hinten nach vorn das Geschenkband ... vorne stehen lassen umknicken (bewirkt schöne Taumelbewegung im Wasser) Kopfknoten... fertig. --> einfache aber äußerst fängige Pollack-fliege!

Des Weiteren: Bastellecke im Obi--> Schafswolle in allen Farben als Dubbing...

Plastiklametta als Tinsel

... Habe hier einen Staubwedel ausm 1 € Shop ... taugt zwar nicht als Staubwedel, allerdings sind sehr viele kleine Federn in sehr grellen leuchtfarben angeklebt grün blau gelb rot... alles, was man braucht um kleine Streamer zu binden 

Dann noch  Puppenhaar, als Streamermaterial

Bast oder kunstbast aus dem bastelladen

Chenille aus dem Wollgeschäft... (allerdings nur für größere Muster, da sehr dick)  			  			 			


Viele liebe Weihnachtsgrüße euer ich fang dich__________________


----------



## Bondex (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Alternativen zu Fliegenbindematerial aus "Alltagsgegenstaenden"*

Kupferdraht von alten Spulen aus z.B. Fernsehern, überfahrene Hunde, Katzen, Vögel, Eichhörnchen, Karnickel...


----------



## Stingray (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Alternativen zu Fliegenbindematerial aus "Alltagsgegenstaenden"*



Bondex schrieb:


> überfahrene Hunde, Katzen, Vögel, Eichhörnchen, Karnickel...


 
Ach darum riechen Deine Fliegen immer so penetrant :q.



Gruß Thomas


----------



## pipifax (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Alternativen zu Fliegenbindematerial aus "Alltagsgegenstaenden"*

Moin,

also ich habe mich mal bei Askania umgesehen und dort eine Menge Bindekram entdeckt, gerade zur Weihnachtszeit ist das immer super. #6
Es gibt viel Glitter und Holozeugs zu wirklich guten Preisen.
Das Beste ist, fast alles hält am Haken und fängt.
Habe mal vier Muster fotografiert, die ausschließlich mit Materialien aus dem Bastelladen gebunden sind, außer dem Haken natürlich |supergri.

Gruß Frank


----------



## gründler (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Alternativen zu Fliegenbindematerial aus "Alltagsgegenstaenden"*

Wenn ihr Jäger an der Hand habt,oder anderwärtig an Wildenten kommt,dann empfehle ich euch fast alle Daumen und feedern von Erpel und Ente.Der Erpel hat etliche bunte farben in seinem feederkleid habe damit schon einige fliegen gebunden fürs Sbirofischen mit fliege.
lg


----------



## fishingexpert87 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Alternativen zu Fliegenbindematerial aus "Alltagsgegenstaenden"*

hallo leute hab mal ne frage kennt ihr euch mit der aktivität der bachforelle in der nacht aus?? fischt ihr in der nacht ?? dake für de antwort gruß marcus


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Alternativen zu Fliegenbindematerial aus "Alltagsgegenstaenden"*

Deine Frage passt ja super hier rein.

Ein Freund von mir bindet seine Garnelenfühler aus den Barthaaren seiner Katze. Funzt prima, die Meinung der Katze dazu kenne ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## flyfisher Günni (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Alternativen zu Fliegenbindematerial aus "Alltagsgegenstaenden"*

*Moin Moin allerseits,

hier ein Link zum Thema:

http://www.fliegenfischen-deutschland.de/praxistipp nr6.htm

Viel Spass beim Ausprobieren!

Günni*


----------



## Clouserfan (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Alternativen zu Fliegenbindematerial aus "Alltagsgegenstaenden"*

@fishingexpert! Wenn Du schon so heißt, ist es unter Deinem Niveau solche Fragen zu stellen.
Und außerdem gibt es schon einen Tröööt, wo das ausreichend belichtet wird.


----------



## Clouserfan (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Alternativen zu Fliegenbindematerial aus "Alltagsgegenstaenden"*

@pipifax
Die Muster sind nicht schlecht.
Dafür mußt kein Piffi und keine Katze dran glauben.


----------



## Blauzahn (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Alternativen zu Fliegenbindematerial aus "Alltagsgegenstaenden"*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ein Freund von mir bindet seine Garnelenfühler aus den Barthaaren seiner Katze. Funzt prima, die Meinung der Katze dazu kenne ich allerdings nicht.



Nunja, wenn man etwas Geduld mitbringt und die Tasthaare sammelt, geht das auch ohne Ungemach für die Katze ab


----------



## fishingexpert87 (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Alternativen zu Fliegenbindematerial aus "Alltagsgegenstaenden"*

|uhoh:weil ich so heiße ... kenn ich troztdem nicht alles....


----------



## Clouserfan (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Alternativen zu Fliegenbindematerial aus "Alltagsgegenstaenden"*

@ Blauzahn
Wir haben zwei Zimmertiger als Chefs. Aber soviele fallen da nicht ab, das sich sowas lohnt. 

@ fishingexpert/ in spä
Also Forellen beißen sehrwohl Nachts. Große Exemplare fängst Du im Sommer nur Nachts.
Die Wahrnehmung der Fische findet über Auge, Seitenlinie und Geschmackssinn statt.
Je nach Fischart aber unterschiedlich stark ausgeprägt.  
Salmoniden sind Sichträuber. Und entsprechend nutzen sie auch das Seitenlinienorgan. 
Deshalb kann man sie auch mit Spinner fangen.
Aber ich frage mich so manches Mal was die Euch in der Fischerschule beigebracht haben? Und wie ihr durch die Prüfung gekommen seid, denn 87 ist sicherlich dein Baujahr.
Der Trööt ist übrigens im Raubfisch- und Forellenangeln


----------



## dat_geit (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Alternativen zu Fliegenbindematerial aus "Alltagsgegenstaenden"*

Moin ihr Landratten und Süßwasserkapitäne|supergri.

Als ich mit dem Fliegenbinden anfing, hatte ich auch den Wunsch viel geld zu sparen und möglichst überall Material zu sammeln, um meine Fliegen günstig herzustellen.......

Leider hat sich besonders im Salzwasser gezeigt, dass viele dieser Materialien nicht das erste Fischen übersteht.#c

Seit diesen Erfahrungen binde ich zwar immer wieder Alternativmaterial ein, aber verwende hauptsächlich entsprechendes Material aus dem Fliegenfischerbereich.

Aber trotzdem ist meine Sammel und Testleidenschaft ungebrochen.:m


----------

